# Word 2007 - Can't cut and paste



## Maire (Jan 9, 2008)

Using Word 2007 with XP, I've been unable recently to cut and paste (or drag and drop) text within a document. This happens in a variety of documents from different sources, and I can't figure out the common denominator or what to do about it. These are not proprietary documents, not password protected and the "protect document" is not on. For an editor, this has become a HUGE hassle. Ideas?


----------

